# Help with Motobecane TI offerings and sizing etc



## R1000 (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm going to be looking at purchasng a new road bike (as soon I sell my seldom used Mtn bike) to replace my 04 Cannondale R1000 Ultegra/105 mix.

I was in the frame of thought that "Duh.. you have to go Carbon", but now I don't know if thats so automatic now. I have a budget of around $2300. I really like Ultegra so I would like to stick with that but i'm willing to compromise with 105 since the ultegra i have is from 04 and i'm hearing that todays 105 is pretty top notch, and actually if i can get the sram equvalent to Ultegra that would be even better. I'm going to be looking at upgrading wheels almost imediately after getting whatever bike I choose unless I manage to get a good set.. BUT that is part of my $2300 budget, and thats why i'm looking into BD.com

I'm 30 yrs old so i still think i can handle the geometry of the C'dale r1000 which i'm going to say is RACE geomotry.... right 

So here are my questions.

-Are the TI offerings from BD considered race or more of a tourer?
-Also i don't know the first thing about the geometry pictures that I see here from time to time. In other words, how do if I'm a 54 in Motobecane like I am in C'dale
-I don't know if i want to outright ask if TI is more comfortable then Carbon.. because like I've read here it's about the proper fit. 
-Will a TI bike feel heavier then my C'dale R1000 Aluminum bike. I've never weight that bike but it feels pretty light with Mavic Ksyruims Elite's

The other bike i'm looking at is the Kestrel RT800. It's coming price wise at where i can still upgrade the wheels (but so far i don't see my size at the retailers selling that bike i.e. Jenson)

ANY info that you guys can help me with will be much appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Mike Overly (Sep 28, 2005)

I don't own one -- reviews are positive, with a few reviewers saying they've noticed chain rub when standing on the pedals. There is no chainstay bridge, but the stays are so short there's no room for a bridge. Beyond that issue, geometry more oriented toward race than casual. Longish top tube, so you might measure the setup on your current bike and try to come close to a match in the TT dimension on the Moto.

IMO most carbon rides better than any metal over small imperfections, different story when the bumps get bigger. Also IMO carbon has its own ride irrespective of fit/frame design: all feedback just a few beats behind a good metal bike of similar geometry. I find the ride odd, but the payoff can be a stiff, light, comfortable bike.

I personally can't tell much comfort difference between titanium and OS steel frames that are within a half pound of each other, but chances are if you're coming from aluminum you'll like ti in the ride department. The Motos appear to be in the mid-17 to mid-18 pound range in the Ultegra/Ultegra mix


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

I built up a Moto Ti last year and rode it all summer with my 5 other bikes, a mix of aluminum and steel, including a Waterford. The Ti is more of a touring bike that a racer, but this may have more to do with the fact that, for me, the 56cm is too small and the 59cm is bigger than I like. I went with the 59cm. It is very light and very quick in response. It is very hard to convey "feel" but it feels as though it is between my Waterford and my Ridley. I would definitely buy it again. The quality is near perfect.


----------



## R1000 (Mar 15, 2005)

chas0039 said:


> I built up a Moto Ti last year and rode it all summer with my 5 other bikes, a mix of aluminum and steel, including a Waterford. The Ti is more of a touring bike that a racer, but this may have more to do with the fact that, for me, the 56cm is too small and the 59cm is bigger than I like. I went with the 59cm. It is very light and very quick in response. It is very hard to convey "feel" but it feels as though it is between my Waterford and my Ridley. I would definitely buy it again. The quality is near perfect.


WOW thank you for that bit of info... i'm interested in finding out if any other owners of the Moto TI's feel they are more of a tourer type geo... i definitely do NOT want that!!!


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

Keep in mind, different people will have different impressions. I am in no way a racer and my impressions are just based on the bikes I have owned. I would hate to have you pass on this bike because of my impressions. You might want to email BD and see what Mike has to say as well.


----------

